

Ask HN:  Has your startup succeeded without doing SWOT analysis? - known

A MBA friend of mine said the we must do SWOT analysis before doing a startup.
======
jdale27
How many successful startups has your MBA friend founded?

~~~
known
He is a Business Analyst in UHG.

